# nujmber of flutes or wings?



## awoodnut (May 2, 2009)

Looking at spiral upcut 1/4" and slot cutters in whiteside. 

They offer a standard spiral with 2 flutes and a 3 flute spiral. I am assuming the more flutes the cleaner the cut and less tear out and such. Is there a draw back to more flutes, or cutters in the case of the slot cutters, such as wear faster or some other problem or restriction.

Also with the slot cutter to do the 1/8" finger joint or to cut a spline do I just get 2 cutters and stack them on the longer arbor with a bearing inbetween or do I need a diferant arbor?

Thanks Mike R


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

The more the better but it's not a big deal on a 1/4" bit because it's turning at 25,000 rpms.

" 1/8" finger joints" you can stack the slot cutters to do that but it's tricky,it takes a spec.washer ,I would suggest you just use one bit set up to put in 1/8" finger joints.see below.

Making the splines,it's easy with the slot cutters,by just removing the bearing and just use the fence as the bearing..

1 PC 1/2" SH 5 Slots Adjustable Box Joint Router Bit - eBay (item 140325816779 end time Jun-15-09 10:58:12 PDT)
=========


----------



## awoodnut (May 2, 2009)

*slot cutter*

Hello Bob

I saw that bit on one of your posts. I thought it was a stacked bit. I will probably do that when I am ready to try the 1/8" box joint. 

I was looking at the spiral now and the slot cutter for a buy in the futer. 

I will go with the standard 2 flute bit on the spiral.

Thanks Mike R


----------



## awoodnut (May 2, 2009)

*what length for op box jigs*

I am seeing that the shortest bit that will work for the job is the best but looking at spiral bits and seems like a little longer gives me more flexability.

The 1/4" up spiral comes in 3/4" or 1", seems like 1" is better if I am using thicker stock. same for the 3/8" up spiral which comes in 3/4" or 1 1/4".

Also anybody know why 3/8" bit is more expensive then 1/2"? Price jumps way up from 1/4" to 3/8" and then drops for 1/2"....wierd.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mike, while a 3 flute bit should give a cleaner cut it will be slower. This is because you need to allow more time for the smaller twists to clear the debris. A 2 flute bit has more clearance in the same area to help evacuate the cuttings. When comparing prices on solid carbide bits the 1/2" should cost more than a 1/2" shank 3/8" bit. If you are seeing a 3/8" bit that costs more it may have a 3/8" shank which only a few brands offer collets to accept.


----------

